# Bath and groom day



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I roughed in Tizzys clip a while back with no bath so today needed to finish it up since we are going to our local "Animal Celebration" to benefit the local Humane Society tomorrow. I had a hard time with the rosettes. One of them , right on the edge , has a "cowlick" which makes the hair lay flat , ugh.... and her baby hair ( 8 mos.) doesnt stand up so well still . We are liking her little bare butt though She is so patient with me while trying to figure this clip out! I still have a ways to go.. lots more neck hair and still something not quite right but I think she looks cute anyway.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG--she's ADORABLE!! I'm not a professional groomer (heck, I don't even qualify as an amateur groomer), but she's a gorgeous pup. I love her expression in that picture.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Tizzy is gorgeous!  What a great looking lil gal!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

LOVE her color, she is divine !


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Of course she looks cute! Tizzy is so lovely, her color is great too! :love2:


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

She looks great! How tall is she, and how old now? She's one of those minis that looks like a standard without another dog for scale in photos!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she's stunning!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you all, Lavillerose, I havent measured her lately but think she must be close to 15" and she is 8 months old. Here is a comparison between her and our 24' Standard


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

She's goregous! Have you been grooming long? She looks awesome! You say her puppy coat doesn't stand up well. How did you get it to stand up?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

skinnydoggz, i was a groomer for 30 yrs.. I just didnt do many poodles. I was showing coated breeds,Afghan hounds, Barded Collies and Pekingese and groomed mostly breeds with long coat and no trims with the exception of pet trims. Tizzy has nice coat but her leg hair is still very soft.She comes by her coat naturally, these are pics of her Sire and Dam. I think she is a lot like them both  Those pom poms on the ankles will flatten out by tomorrow  All i did with her is bath and blow dry with my little B-air HVdryer and finished off with a Oster hand held dryer. I brush what I can. Its not like things were in my shop! I admire those of you that are doing your own grooming without the whole set up and equipment!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Well that explains it. Your dog is gorgous and it must be fun to show off your talents grooming her especially when you get such stunning results. Swizzle is 9 months now (a toy). I am wondering when he will get his adult coat and how I will be able to tell. when do you think Tizzy will have her adult coat?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

She is going through some coat change now ( 8 mos) ... just not so much on her legs. Most noticeably on her rump, neck, down the middle of her back and part of her tail at this point. I dont know if the sizes change coat differently??? I know they mature at slightly different rates... it would be interesting to know. My Standard was changing coat at 8 mos and is still changing at 1 1/2 from what I can tell 

Tizzy has been fun to groom ...I cant wait until she has enough coat and I feel competent enough to do a proper Continental, not show dog proper, just nice pet proper  Right now her coat is too heavy in the front and im scared to change it LOL! I might give it a try later today .


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Feathersprings said:


> ...I cant wait until she has enough coat and I feel competent enough to do a proper Continental, not show dog proper, just nice pet proper  Right now her coat is too heavy in the front and im scared to change it LOL! I might give it a try later today .


I think, no, I know, that you are being to critical of your grooming skills. You are already doing a better than "nice proper pet" job. I give you a blue ribbon!

Pie is 8.5 months and hasn't yet started blowing her puppy coat. I think I can keep up with it when it happens but figure if worse comes to worse (worst?), I can clip her down and start over. That is unless she goes through coat change as long as your Tizzy has been. Please keep posting pictures. Those of us that are _really _aiming for "pet proper" can learn from them.

Lynn


----------

